

Show HN: twicly - realtime Twitter image search - sps
http://twic.ly/

======
BarkMore
I find that the live feed is difficult to scan because everything jumps to the
right and down when a new photo is added. I recommend changing the grid
location where a new photo is displayed instead of shifting the photos.

~~~
sps
I agree that it can be a bit jarring. I have a new grid/swap version in the
works, but it's not quite ready yet. I spent a bunch of time sweating the live
feed but decided I could live with it for now and just get it launched.

------
abraham
You should use something like Pretty Date for the timestamps:
<http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-pretty-date/>

~~~
sps
I never really thought about how useless the date probably is. "2 hours ago"
is obviously more useful than a UTC date. Thanks for the suggestion!

------
tommoor
I like it, very clean and works well.

I wonder what the application is for this though, do you have a use-case in
mind? How many image services are you supporting?

------
sps
This is my side project MVP launch. Any feedback/suggestions is greatly
appreciated.

